# Please explain this Nintendo...



## Hsn97 (Dec 23, 2020)

So I was going through my museum today and I realised something...






Why Nintendo? Why?!​


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 23, 2020)

When did they say that Resetti was inappropriate? 

Anyway, yeah...nudity is not harmful to children. Wanton sexuality? Perhaps. Nudity is literally life.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 23, 2020)

Aww I miss Resetti.
I suppose it’s because the statue doesn’t make little kids cry but Resetti does lol

He never made me cry...but since I’m always turning off without saving, in the back of my mind I was always a little bit scared of him. I figured if I do it just enough times , maybe one day he would reset my town.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll admit I never grew out of that 'awkward giggle' phase with nudity in art (although, in this case, it's more because I share my island with people, and I also had to experience their reactions to David as well LOL) but I'm actually glad they didn't censor artwork. I mean, not to throw around 'the human body is a work of art' and all, but it is just a very normal thing.

Resetti... I was terrified of him  I'm not sure why he'd be deemed 'inappropriate,' though. I don't hate his character, I wouldn't mind him coming back at all, but please God don't yell at me, I was a kid with anxiety on the Gamecube and now I'm adult with anxiety on the Switch XD


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Dec 23, 2020)

I mean, it's a piece of art that exist IRL, when you go with children to a museum and there is nudity whatever in form of a painting or statue then they would see it too, it's not like you would cover their eyes everytime when you see such kind of art thinking it could be harmful for them. It's the human body after all. It's another topic when it's about pornographic stuff, but this is not the case here. Therefore, I think it's not a big deal if a game like Animal Crossing shows something like this.

As for Resetti, I never found him inappropriate and imo, some people just exaggerated when it came to Resetti's behavior. His job was to teach you a lesson about not quitting the game without saving, he had to be a bit rough, otherwise nobody would have taking him seriously. However, I guess Resetti is not in New Horizons simply because he has no purpose anymore. Since the game has the auto-save feature, someone like him is pretty much pointless, as sad as it might be.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 23, 2020)

Shirley said:


> it's not like you would cover their eyes everytime when you see such kind of art thinking it could be harmful for them. It's the human body after all.




You'd be surprised with the way some people are. Lol.

Really, that type of behavior is more damaging for a child than anything else. I feel like it sexualizes something that shouldn't be. Probably changes the whole way that a developing child thinks about nudity. But, again...there are plenty of people out there who do act that way.


----------



## Manah (Dec 23, 2020)

If anything is awkward about the statue, it's Redd's dialogue.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 23, 2020)

I do find it really funny that they chose a nude statue. Like they could have chosen any artwork but they have a naked man and also semi-naked woman. Which of course doesn't bother me at all but it's the inconsistency that I find really amusing/confusing.


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

Manah said:


> If anything is awkward about the statue, it's Redd's dialogue.
> 
> View attachment 346421



I'm glad this thread was created, as I've seen quite a few things that I don't think are appropriate for children in this game.  As a mother of five, I'd say this is absolutely inappropriate, along with the tarot cards, astrology, etc.  I don't understand how Resetti is considered not cool, but that stuff is fine.  The game would not be less enjoyable if these types of things were left out.  Also, I would have bought tons of AC Christmas presents for our kids, but decided not to because of this... not sinking more money into it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

......its a work of art that is not presented in a sexual way so its appropriate for all ages. The human body doesn't always have to be sexualized. 

Also why is Resitti "inappropriate"? Is it just because he could be "scary" to young kids?


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I'm glad this thread was created, as I've seen quite a few things that I don't think are appropriate for children in this game.  As a mother of five, I'd say this is absolutely inappropriate, along with the tarot cards, astrology, etc.  I don't understand how Resetti is considered not cool, but that stuff is fine.  The game would not be less enjoyable if these types of things were left out.  Also, I would have bought tons of AC Christmas presents for our kids, but decided not to because of this... not sinking more money into it.



I honestly can't tell if you are being serious or sarcastic.

But, if you are serious, what is inappropriate about classic art, star constellations and their myths, and cards? I am curious since I obviously don't share that mindset.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 23, 2020)

this definitely comes down to personal opinion, and how parents want to parent their children.  like @Lake just stated with their own views for their own children; where as if my mother were posting here, she'd be all for tarot cards and astrology, etc., to be shown to me or my younger sister because in her beliefs those things are fine.

it really boils down to personal preferences.

i don't personally mind nudity when it's in an appropriate setting like this; the human form is beautiful in every way and we shouldn't discount or discourage it.  especially in and embodiment that has been created and preserved for generations.

can someone explain to me what's wrong with the mole, though?  being new to new horizons, i literally have no idea what could be scary about him beyond his appearance


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 23, 2020)

6iixx said:


> this definitely comes down to personal opinion, and how parents want to parent their children.  like @Lake just stated with their own views for their own children; where as if my mother were posting here, she'd be all for tarot cards and astrology, etc., to be shown to me or my younger sister because in her beliefs those things are fine.
> 
> it really boils down to personal preferences.
> 
> ...



He would yell at you really badly if you quit without saving.


----------



## annex (Dec 23, 2020)

Remember mannequin pis? Kind of a shame they removed it from Horizons. I'm picturing players displaying it around ponds, buckets, etc. Lol


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

6iixx said:


> this definitely comes down to personal opinion, and how parents want to parent their children.  like @Lake just stated with their own views for their own children; where as if my mother were posting here, she'd be all for tarot cards and astrology, etc., to be shown to me or my younger sister because in her beliefs those things are fine.
> 
> it really boils down to personal preferences.
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand not all parents dislike the things I dislike.  I just think it would make more business sense if the more controversial things were left out. I think anyone who is fine with those things would still buy the game (and other merchandise) if those things were left out, but someone who doesn't like those things is going to avoid purchasing due to that.  Had I known it was in the game prior to buying it, I would have not bought it and, now that I know, it's definitely affecting future AC purchases.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 23, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> He would yell at you really badly if you quit without saving.


but..  but why?   i mean, yeah, closing without saving isn't optimal, but if someone wants to quit, let them without having a fictional character there to yell at them? that's so weird 

does anything happen now in NH when you don't save and quit?


----------



## annex (Dec 23, 2020)

My niece, who was 8, would constantly shut off the game without saving. I always had to deal with the consequences. Drove me crazy.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



Lake said:


> I'm glad this thread was created, as I've seen quite a few things that I don't think are appropriate for children in this game.  As a mother of five, I'd say this is absolutely inappropriate, along with the tarot cards, astrology, etc.  I don't understand how Resetti is considered not cool, but that stuff is fine.  The game would not be less enjoyable if these types of things were left out.  Also, I would have bought tons of AC Christmas presents for our kids, but decided not to because of this... not sinking more money into it.


I agree with you on the tarot and astrology. I'm sure this is an unpopular opinion, but I don't like it. My sister made a very creepy town that has blood and pentagons, murder, etc. I've seen simular ones on you tube as well. I wouldn't want my younger children seeing that either.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 23, 2020)

6iixx said:


> but..  but why?   i mean, yeah, closing without saving isn't optimal, but if someone wants to quit, let them without having a fictional character there to yell at them? that's so weird
> 
> does anything happen now in NH when you don't save and quit?



It was just how it was.  I don't know what the intention was (I didn't make the game), but it really reads as something put in place to discourage resetting to do something differently. One of the big lines that was said is that "ya can't reset life", so it was probably there to teach a life lesson about only being able to do things once and to make the best of things if they don't turn out the way you want them to.

It is just a different philosophy.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Because David is one of the greatest pieces of art created by one of the greatest artists, Michelangeo.

While I understand each parent raises their children in their own standards and morals, you honestly can not say David is controversial. It is a statue that is supposed to *represent life and beauty and skill*. It's a part of history that has still influence in a certain way in our(mostly Western) culture today.

Resetti is a mole who was kinda rude according to some people and made some kids cry.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 23, 2020)

i think the point of resetti was to teach kids to follow instructions, show that their actions can have consequences, and point out how real life isn't a game -- you can't reset, so try to make the most of it and not screw it up. i played wild world for the first time when i was 6/7, and he never bothered me, personally, in any game. he was much more mellow in NL, too, and his brother was even more so. do i think having him literally scream at kids was a good idea? no, not really, but the intention behind the character was good and the lessons he was supposed to teach were quite important/meaningful, so i would've preferred it if they'd just made him nicer instead of removing him altogether. (i know he's supposedly the rescue service responder, but.)


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Dec 23, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> You'd be surprised with the way some people are. Lol.
> 
> Really, that type of behavior is more damaging for a child than anything else. I feel like it sexualizes something that shouldn't be. Probably changes the whole way that a developing child thinks about nudity. But, again...there are plenty of people out there who do act that way.


Oh, I know that there plenty of people out there who would probably hide everything from their children because they think something is "wrong" even if it's not the case. No wonder why so many things getting ruined these days because you have to censor this and censor that just so that nobody gets offended by it, as these people making a such big drama about the most harmless things ever. Reminds me how parents blame GameFreak years ago that Pokemon games would glorified dog fights and how that one legendary Pokemon Darkrai would scare children to death even if there was no proof for both of those accusations whatsoever. It's just silly and kinda sad, but to each their own I guess...


----------



## Mairen (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah as a parent to a young child, I think it's far more harmful to freak out about a statue of a man than to just...not make a big deal about it? It's not a statue of anything naughty. Dont give your children weird ideas and teach them to be ashamed of the human body. If you dont make an issue of it, they arent going to either. As their parent, answer any questions they have, and then move on, simple as that. (And if you think them seeing a work of art is going to teach them that it's okay to run around naked or something, I can assure you that Nintendo/Animal crossing isnt the issue).


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 23, 2020)

I don’t really feel like astrology is a particularly controversial inclusion in the game, as most people even if they don’t personally believe in it, view it as harmless fun (in my experience). And honestly, it is not objectively offensive, harmful, or inappropriate for children, so it seems like a situation where people can ignore the zodiac furniture etc if they want, and enjoy it in the game that that is the solution fairest to the most people. After all, some people do incorporate various forms of fortune telling as part of their belief systems, so it also seems fair for those people to have items that celebrate that.

I do respect that some people have beliefs that very much frown upon things like this, but perhaps it could be a useful teaching moment, like ‘these things exist in the world and some people like them but we don’t believe that is right because...’. Or unfortunately the best decision for you might be to not play the game, and if that is what is best for you then that’s fine. No one has to play, nor to accept a game they find inappropriate. But the only way to make a game that would please everyone would be to make something so bland and empty that no one would want to play. 

agree with what everyone has said about the art work. There’s nothing inappropriate for children about one of the most famous works of art in the western world. And I feel the attitude that nudity is more offensive than violence does a lot of damage to our society (in the us at least).
agree with what everyone has said about the art work. There’s nothing inappropriate for children about one of the most famous works of art in the western world. And I feel the attitude that nudity is more offensive than violence does a lot of damage to our society (in the us at least).

I feel the comparison to the exclusion of resetti is a bit spurious, because I think if he was excluded it was not that he was deemed ‘inappropriate’ for kids so much as 1- his role became mostly obsolete due to the auto save feature. 2 - he was not popular with kids and therefore removed, which is very much not the same as being removed because he was inappropriate.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Because David is one of the greatest pieces of art created by one of the greatest artists, Michelangeo.
> 
> While I understand each parent raises their children in their own standards and morals, you honestly can not say David is controversial. It is a statue that is supposed to *represent life and beauty and skill*. It's a part of history that has still influence in a certain way in our(mostly Western) culture today.





Mairen said:


> Yeah as a parent to a young child, I think it's far more harmful to freak out about a statue of a man than to just...not make a big deal about it? It's not a statue of anything naughty. Dont give your children weird ideas and teach them to be ashamed of the human body. If you dont make an issue of it, they arent going to either. As their parent, answer any questions they have, and then move on, simple as that. (And if you think them seeing a work of art is going to teach them that it's okay to run around naked or something, I can assure you that Nintendo/Animal crossing isnt the issue).


I agree. As I stated in an earlier post I don't think the human body should be sexualized 100% of the time. My mom never "covered my eyes" or anything when she took me to art museums as a young child, and I therefore never thought anything else when looking at art pieces with nudity in it other than "its art." Nude pieces did not have an inappropriate impact on me because I simply perceived them as art.


----------



## Manah (Dec 23, 2020)

Just in case anyone here wasn't aware, that's the dialogue Redd has for literally everything you choose to look that. It just has unfortunate implications in this one case.


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

annex said:


> My niece, who was 8, would constantly shut off the game without saving. I always had to deal with the consequences. Drove me crazy.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> ...



I have seen those towns on youtube, also!  Definitely not something I want our kids to be exposed to.  I think these are issues better left for parents to decide, so better to leave out of a children's game.  I dislike having to explain to young children what tarot cards and astrology are and why we avoid them.  It's not worth the trouble of having the game, so I'm phasing it out for them. I am still playing (I just avoid that stuff) but it's a definite turn-off for me... kinda ruins the enjoyment for me, so who knows how long I'll continue to play.



airysuit said:


> Because David is one of the greatest pieces of art created by one of the greatest artists, Michelangeo.
> 
> While I understand each parent raises their children in their own standards and morals, you honestly can not say David is controversial. It is a statue that is supposed to *represent life and beauty and skill*. It's a part of history that has still influence in a certain way in our(mostly Western) culture today.
> 
> Resetti is a mole who was kinda rude according to some people and made some kids cry.



I can understand that, but I just don't see it's place in a children's game (with so many other choices out there), especially along with the dialog that was shown further up in the thread... that's where it goes way too far.

Anyway, I know a lot of you might not agree with me... just my thoughts.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 23, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Yeah as a parent to a young child, I think it's far more harmful to freak out about a statue of a man than to just...not make a big deal about it? It's not a statue of anything naughty. Dont give your children weird ideas and teach them to be ashamed of the human body. If you dont make an issue of it, they arent going to either. As their parent, answer any questions they have, and then move on, simple as that. (And if you think them seeing a work of art is going to teach them that it's okay to run around naked or something, I can assure you that Nintendo/Animal crossing isnt the issue).



I agree with this, and it is something I hope to try and model for my own daughter! Giving children the knowledge they need to navigate the world in a confident and prepared way.

treating the body as shameful endangers children more than it protects them, imo.

still remember as a kid seeing parents freaking out about a 2 year old girl going shirtless at the pool...such unnecessary panic over a literal baby’s nudity, ‘because girls’ have to wear shirts’


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I have seen those towns on youtube, also!  Definitely not something I want our kids to be exposed to.  I think these are issues better left for parents to decide, so better to leave out of a children's game.  I dislike having to explain to young children what tarot cards and astrology are and why we avoid them.  It's not worth the trouble of having the game, so I'm phasing it out for them. I am still playing (I just avoid that stuff) but it's a definite turn-off for me... kinda ruins the enjoyment for me, so who knows how long I'll continue to play.
> 
> I can understand that, but I just don't see it's place in a children's game, especially along with the dialog that was shown further up in the thread... that's where it goes way too far.
> 
> Anyway, I know a lot of you might not agree with me... just my thoughts.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


I respect your opinion of not wanted to expose your kids to tarot cards, I agree that is a personal choice, but I don't think the game explicitly mentions the words "tarot cards"? Unless are you talking about the fortune telling set?

As for astrology, I think ACNH deals with it from a historic point of view. Celeste (the owl) will tell you the Greek myths concerning various constellations, but the game does not explicitly tell you your horoscope, or even mentions that the stars can tell you your future/fortune, or anything.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 23, 2020)

I do miss resetti and nintendo's logic is a little broken. I particularly enjoyed it when Resetti came because I thought it was funny, but if younger kids are afraid, I understand why they removed him. I don't think that it was the reason they removed Resetti, I think they just wanted to use autosave and they didn't have another reason to put him in the game. I agree with most of the people on here, but I do understand if you don't want your children to see this. I first started playing New Leaf when I was 7 or 8 and I saw this and was unmoved. I guess I was just taught that it doesn't really matter because the game isn't sexualizing the statue. They are literally treating it the same they treated every other piece of art. I think this maybe should be a warning in the game before you buy it, but it's the least of my concern, especially since it's beautiful art created by a very famous artist, Michelangelo.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I have seen those towns on youtube, also!  Definitely not something I want our kids to be exposed to.  I think these are issues better left for parents to decide, so better to leave out of a children's game.  I dislike having to explain to young children what tarot cards and astrology are and why we avoid them.  It's not worth the trouble of having the game, so I'm phasing it out for them. I am still playing (I just avoid that stuff) but it's a definite turn-off for me... kinda ruins the enjoyment for me, so who knows how long I'll continue to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, some of us (ok, mostly me) are asking why and would sincerely want to know why you think it is inappropriate for a children's game with how it is presented in the game itself. 

I can sorta understand nudity with David and the tarot card thing (even if I don't necessarily agree, but I can totally respect it). What I don't understand is the astrology part. It is presented as constellation names and you only get the myths if you bring the star fragments or furniture series to Celeste to have her tell you about them. And I dont think most people (especially kids) would even think to do that. I only found out you get that dialogue because someone else posted about it here.

I just wanted to know why in your opinion myths and white and gold furniture shaped like animals are not ok for children. I want to understand how other people think so I can cultivate my compassion for others.

I'm sorry if I offended earlier. Feel free to DM me with a response or just ignore me.


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Yeah as a parent to a young child, I think it's far more harmful to freak out about a statue of a man than to just...not make a big deal about it? It's not a statue of anything naughty. Dont give your children weird ideas and teach them to be ashamed of the human body. If you dont make an issue of it, they arent going to either. As their parent, answer any questions they have, and then move on, simple as that. (And if you think them seeing a work of art is going to teach them that it's okay to run around naked or something, I can assure you that Nintendo/Animal crossing isnt the issue).



I don't understand why you are accusing me of such things.  I haven't freaked out about it, given my children weird ideas, or taught them to be ashamed of the human body... I haven't even commented on the statue in my household.  I just don't find it (along with the dialogue) appropriate.  That combined with the other content I don't like has just made me decide to not sink more money into AC products.  I should be able to express my opinion on here just like everyone else without the accusations.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 23, 2020)

redd says that to everything when you go to inspect something you purchase from him, regardless if it's a painting, statue, etc., and has nudity or not.  hope that clears up some confusion for you, @Lake , that that specific response wasn't _just_ to that statue in question.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

Manah said:


> If anything is awkward about the statue, it's Redd's dialogue.
> 
> View attachment 346421


@Lake This is a common piece of dialogue that Redd says about multiple art pieces, not just this one.  I'm guessing the reason why they chose this line for this statue/why he is "awkward" is because this is a fake gallant statue.


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 23, 2020)

Inappropriate isn’t really the right word for Resetti. He‘s traumatizing to extremely sensitive children because he’s extremely caustic. That being said, I was a very sensitive child who always loved Resetti for being a jerk. And I‘m not sure that removing him from the game over parent complaints was the right decision, but hey, Resetti will always be there for me in all my older games.

not even gonna comment on the David lol. I’m not getting into that and everyone else seems to have it covered (pun and censorship not intended).


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> But, some of us (ok, mostly me) are asking why and would sincerely want to know why you think it is inappropriate for a children's game with how it is presented in the game itself.
> 
> I can sorta understand nudity with David and the tarot card thing (even if I don't necessarily agree, but I can totally respect it). What I don't understand is the astrology part. It is presented as constellation names and you only get the myths if you bring the star fragments or furniture series to Celeste to have her tell you about them. And I dont think most people (especially kids) would even think to do that. I only found out you get that dialogue because someone else posted about it here.
> 
> ...



Hi, sure I can explain.  Astrology/zodiac/fortune telling/tarot cards are all against our religious beliefs, so I don't like all that stuff in a children's game.  The furniture you mentioned is Zodiac furniture.  Since we already own the game, I told the kids to avoid this stuff.  I won't buy any more in the future.  Did I answer your question?  I hope I did!  And thank you for your kind response.  I feel like I'm getting the heat from others on here just because I have different beliefs.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I can understand that, but I just don't see it's place in a children's game (with so many other choices out there), especially along with the dialog that was shown further up in the thread... that's where it goes way too far.



Let's agree to disagree.

However, regarding mentioned quote of dialog. That has been taken out of context. Redd (as a NPC) has a certain amount of lines he recycles with multiple pieces of art. I saw him making the same remark regarding the Starry Night, Mona Lisa and the Nike statue etc.
People's own interpretation of that line is their own business, but the dialog in itself is completely harmless...

Edit: Also. Sure, people are free to state their opinion. But other people are also free to state contradictory opinions. In my opinion at least.
I'm not judging you for your beliefs or opinions, I get where you are coming from. I just disagree. 
Your argument about the dialog is just doesnt seem fair imo.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> Hi, sure I can explain.  Astrology/zodiac/fortune telling/tarot cards are all against our religious beliefs, so I don't like all that stuff in a children's game.  The furniture you mentioned is Zodiac furniture.  Since we already own the game, I told the kids to avoid this stuff.  I won't buy any more in the future.  Did I answer your question?  I hope I did!  And thank you for your kind response.  I feel like I'm getting the heat from others on here just because I have different beliefs.



Thank you so much for answering me! I know logically you answered me, but I do not understand why it is against your religious beliefs. Do you mind if I DM you when I have some more free time so that you can help me understand better? Mostly because I feel like I am getting a teensy bit off topic now. Whoops! (I'm always a troublemaker here )


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2020)

Meh.

The first time he saw the statue, my three-year-old son just asked me 'where are his clothes?' and I told him he didn't have any. 

Conversation over.

He doesn't seem scarred for life by the experience.

The only things which have upset him in this game so far are getting stung by wasps and falling into a pit-fall hole.


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I respect your opinion of not wanted to expose your kids to tarot cards, I agree that is a personal choice, but I don't think the game explicitly mentions the words "tarot cards"? Unless are you talking about the fortune telling set?
> 
> As for astrology, I think ACNH deals with it from a historic point of view. Celeste (the owl) will tell you the Greek myths concerning various constellations, but the game does not explicitly tell you your horoscope, or even mentions that the stars can tell you your future/fortune, or anything.



Yes, the fortune telling set.  It has a crystal ball, candles, and tarot cards if I'm remembering correctly.



meggiewes said:


> Thank you so much for answering me! I know logically you answered me, but I do not understand why it is against your religious beliefs. Do you mind if I DM you when I have some more free time so that you can help me understand better? Mostly because I feel like I am getting a teensy bit off topic now. Whoops! (I'm always a troublemaker here )



Yes, you can!  In a nutshell, we aren't to have anything to do with fortune-telling, psychics, etc.  But I can absolutely answer in more detail if you want to message me... I'm not sure if we are too far off-topic for the thread? Either way is fine with me!  You aren't a trouble-maker!


----------



## meo (Dec 23, 2020)

I guess I don't really get the aspect of trying to leave out "controversial" things which mainly come down to actually being different customs/practices/beliefs...
Animal Crossing has always to an extent explored and tried to provide aspects of different cultures and beliefs. If we're going to really try to say astrology should have been left out then by that token...all the holidays, culturally significant items, and majority of clothing should be removed...as well as gulliver.

Naturally that would be silly and then you wouldn't even have a game at all. Not to be disrespectful, but I think worrying more about censoring other people's beliefs that don't match your own is worse...than simply just choosing not to utilize or play with those items/features. Nothing forces you to use the astrology items or even take part with Katrina (whom isn't even currently in the game). If you have kids, I would hope you'd support having an open dialogue on those items and researching what they really mean for different cultures/belief systems...because you can learn about something and discuss it but still have the autonomy to believe and do something different.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 23, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i think the point of resetti was to teach kids to follow instructions, show that their actions can have consequences, and point out how real life isn't a game -- you can't reset, so try to make the most of it and not screw it up. i played wild world for the first time when i was 6/7, and he never bothered me, personally, in any game. he was much more mellow in NL, too, and his brother was even more so. do i think having him literally scream at kids was a good idea? no, not really, but the intention behind the character was good and the lessons he was supposed to teach were quite important/meaningful, so i would've preferred it if they'd just made him nicer instead of removing him altogether. (i know he's supposedly the rescue service responder, but.)


Exactly,


As for Michelangelo's David, its an historical piece of artwork, nothing sexual about it. Kids can do themselves some good learning art history and history in general. As well as just the human form when appropriate, so they aren't ignorant to their own bodies as they grow and don't just sexualize others'.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> Yes, the fortune telling set.  It has a crystal ball, candles, and tarot cards if I'm remembering correctly.


Ah ok I can understand that then. However  I still personally feel like the zodiac furniture items/star fragments in ACNH are presented from a historical point of view (Greek Mythology), and does not encourage players to seek out their horoscopes, and neither does it explicitly mention "horoscopes" at all. I don't believe in fortune-telling either due to my religion, but I still appreciate and admire Greek mythology since it had such an impact on society back then and today (with classic art and literature pieces such as The Odyssey).


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Let's agree to disagree.
> 
> However, regarding mentioned quote of dialog. That has been taken out of context. Redd (as a NPC) has a certain amount of lines he recycles with multiple pieces of art. I saw him making the same remark regarding the Starry Night, Mona Lisa and the Nike statue etc.
> People's own interpretation of that line is their own business, but the dialog in itself is completely harmless...
> ...



I agree with that, but someone further upthread made statements saying those who did not like it were freaking out and teaching their children to be ashamed of the human body, etc... a strawman argument that's completely untrue and unnecessary.

As far as the dialog, it just seems like the makers of the game should have considered that when they created the game (which I'm sure they did).


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 23, 2020)

I just think everyone should use their best opinion. You dont have to participate with that charater or item to play the game. Also with a game where you can customize patterns and place them anywhere. There would still be people figuring out ways to do weird spooky or disturbing things. Even without the items. I personally think depending on their age a cobcersation on how and why, is better and allows them to grow. For younger kids just answer appopriate to their age.

I get sheltering children, but at some point they will be face with something or learb something or see sonething we cant control, id rather help lay a good foundation for good decisions.

That's just myn2 cents on fortune telling ect.....afternall they will study Greek mythology in school.

Same with different art work


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

meo said:


> I guess I don't really get the aspect of trying to leave out "controversial" things which mainly come down to actually being different customs/practices/beliefs...
> Animal Crossing has always to an extent explored and tried to provide aspects of different cultures and beliefs. If we're going to really try to say astrology should have been left out then by that token...all the holidays, culturally significant items, and majority of clothing should be removed...as well as gulliver.
> 
> Naturally that would be silly and then you wouldn't even have a game at all. Not to be disrespectful, but I think worrying more about censoring other people's beliefs that don't match your own is worse...than simply just choosing *not to utilize or play with those items/features. Nothing forces you to use the astrology items or even take part with Katrina (whom isn't even currently in the game). If you have kids, I would hope you'd support having an open dialogue* on those items and researching what they really mean for different cultures/belief systems...because you can learn about something and discuss it but still have the autonomy to believe and do something different.



That's how I've dealt with it because we already own the game.  I explained that in life there are things out there that are against our religious beliefs and we have choices to make.  I just didn't like that I had to start explaining what tarot cards and crystal balls are to our younger children... I just like kids to be kids.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I agree with that, but someone further upthread made statements saying those who did not like it were freaking out and teaching their children to be ashamed of the human body, etc... a strawman argument that's completely untrue and unnecessary.
> 
> As far as the dialog, it just seems like the makers of the game should have considered that when they created the game (which I'm sure they did).



I agree with you that you are definitely not overreacting, and if someone said something along those lines I think that is really unfair.

The game is originally made and written in Japanese, and the translators had to do a lot of specific translations. However, some dialogs regarding default statements as such as this quote (assuming it's a default dialog), are probably translated to fit a large number of items (art in this case). Within that context, I'm sure the translators wouldn't think of it as ambiguous dialog, since they don't directly associate it with "male nudity". However i can understand how some people think of that as an oversight. 

But again, if you see David as "male nudity" I personally think you're missing the point of art in this game, and probably in life too. Which is a shame imo


----------



## Lake (Dec 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Ah ok I can understand that then. However  I still personally feel like the zodiac furniture items/star fragments in ACNH are presented from a historical point of view (Greek Mythology), and does not encourage players to seek out their horoscopes, and neither does it explicitly mention "horoscopes" at all. I don't believe in fortune-telling either due to my religion, but I still appreciate and admire Greek mythology since it had such an impact on society back then and today (with classic art and literature pieces such as The Odyssey).



That reminded me... Isabelle mentions her horoscope in some of the daily announcements... all of it combined just turns me off the game.  I avoid it as much as I can, but I don't see myself being a long-term player.  I actually played AC City Folk and didn't like some of the content in that game, so I didn't play the next AC games that came out. I read some reviews about this one and thought it didn't have any of that type of thing, so I bought it, and found out otherwise.


----------



## Mairen (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> I don't understand why you are accusing me of such things.  I haven't freaked out about it, given my children weird ideas, or taught them to be ashamed of the human body... I haven't even commented on the statue in my household.  I just don't find it (along with the dialogue) appropriate.  That combined with the other content I don't like has just made me decide to not sink more money into AC products.  I should be able to express my opinion on here just like everyone else without the accusations.



Yikes! I'm not sure where your name was mentioned in my post (I honestly went back to check thinking some weird typo was made) but I can assure you I made that post only as a sharing of my own opinion here. I only skimmed through everyone else's replies before making my own. My thoughts there were in no way directed to anyone personally, and I'm truly sorry you felt that way. I absolutely agree everyone is free to have their own opinions (and even encourage it, it makes for healthy conversation!)If I'm ever replying or speaking to anyone in particular, I'm always sure to quote them (like now).


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> That's how I've dealt with it because we already own the game.  I explained that in life there are things out there that are against our religious beliefs and we have choices to make.  I just didn't like that I had to start explaining what tarot cards and crystal balls are to our younger children... I just like kids to be kids.



Respectfully, I feel that there may be kids out there to whom tarot cards and crystal balls are meaningful, or at least represent magic and fun, and it is hard to say that some children’s/ parents beliefs and opinions should be privileged over others. I guess that is my only problem with the idea it is unfair to have these things in the game.

I think it is very reasonable to decide the game may not be for you, but does not represent a flaw in the game design or content. No game can please everyone. (I know you did not necessarily suggest the game was flawed for anyone but you, I’m just making a broader point here)



meo said:


> I guess I don't really get the aspect of trying to leave out "controversial" things which mainly come down to actually being different customs/practices/beliefs...
> Animal Crossing has always to an extent explored and tried to provide aspects of different cultures and beliefs. If we're going to really try to say astrology should have been left out then by that token...all the holidays, culturally significant items, and majority of clothing should be removed...as well as gulliver.
> 
> Naturally that would be silly and then you wouldn't even have a game at all. Not to be disrespectful, but I think worrying more about censoring other people's beliefs that don't match your own is worse...than simply just choosing not to utilize or play with those items/features. Nothing forces you to use the astrology items or even take part with Katrina (whom isn't even currently in the game). If you have kids, I would hope you'd support having an open dialogue on those items and researching what they really mean for different cultures/belief systems...because you can learn about something and discuss it but still have the autonomy to believe and do something different.



Basically this. if someone wants to decide the content of the game should reflect their own personal beliefs , that seems unreasonable/ unfair (particularly for a game made by a different culture), and if someone decide it should not contain any cultural items to avoid potentially violating religious beliefs, I think you end up with an empty, boring, and unrelatable game.

Everyone has the right to their beliefs, which means we will all encounter things we dislike and disagree with sometimes, it’s just part of being human and living in a free world. 



Barney said:


> Meh.
> 
> The first time he saw the statue, my three-year-old son just asked me 'where are his clothes?' and I told him he didn't have any.
> 
> ...



Your son is very sensible! Those are murder hornets

—

Thank you everyone for this very respectful dialogue. These kinds of issues with beliefs and censorship and what is ‘appropriate’ for children are really interesting and important to me, and I love the chance to have actual, healthy debate.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake said:


> That reminded me... Isabelle mentions her horoscope in some of the daily announcements... all of it combined just turns me off the game.  I avoid it as much as I can, but I don't see myself being a long-term player.  I actually played AC City Folk and didn't like some of the content in that game, so I didn't play the next AC games that came out. I read some reviews about this one and thought it didn't have any of that type of thing, so I bought it, and found out otherwise.


Right, but if Isabelle wants to read her horoscope, isn't that her personal choice too? She does not encourage players to do the same, and only states that she herself has read it. But regardless, I respect your right to your own opinion.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

David has nothing to brag about.

Tis barely visible to the naked eye.

Pun intended. ^_^


----------



## Belle T (Dec 23, 2020)

Nintendo didn't remove Resetti because he was inappropriate for children; he was removed because he outlived his usefulness now that the games automatically save.  He was _toned down _in a lot of his later appearances, but that's because audiences responded negatively to his hostility.  So it's an apple and oranges comparison.

I did find it humorous to poke fun at the idea that this is technically the only Nintendo game with uh... male nether regions.  But I also think it's a little bit silly to be sincerely offended at this art piece that children will likely come into contact with by merely existing.  I mean...






Even when this episode aired almost 20 years ago now, they were extremely tongue-in-cheek about the fact that it needed to be censored.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 23, 2020)

Honestly the statue makes me a little weird about it? They could have censored it or smoothed it out, so it wouldn't show anything at all.
Plus Redd's dialouge, even if its for everything.. lil bit awkward-

But its nothing serious or would affect me from playing the game. I buy it once, it goes into the museum and I forget about it. 
(Plus im sure some people could laugh about it and find some sort of humor because its there.) 
I mean the art gallery/museum aspect of the game is completely optional, much like anything in the game. You do it if you want to or you just don't. So for those that it does 'affect', you can simply avoid it.

As for resetti, i've seen alot of article of children being 'afraid' of him, but that was never the case for me tbh. I had wild world when I was young and I never found him scary. I just honestly found him annoying since when you hit the final dialogue, you had to repeatedly type in messages. New Leaf made that easier and New Horizon's just cut him out entirely so... idk. Maybe he went past his use or maybe it was appease the children he was 'scarying'


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Ah ok I can understand that then. However  I still personally feel like the zodiac furniture items/star fragments in ACNH are presented from a historical point of view (Greek Mythology), and does not encourage players to seek out their horoscopes, and neither does it explicitly mention "horoscopes" at all. I don't believe in fortune-telling either due to my religion, but I still appreciate and admire Greek mythology since it had such an impact on society back then and today (with classic art and literature pieces such as The Odyssey).


I'd like more occult items, as I studied it for years. ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 23, 2020)

I judge people based on how they react to nonsexual nudity


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 23, 2020)

I think it really comes down to, what the individual wants to make of a situation as well. But for me, I think it is such a small minor thing.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 23, 2020)

I see nothing wrong with it. Nudity is normal.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 23, 2020)

lol I think the OP was just jesting. I do miss Resetti though. He does need to come back in some form.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 23, 2020)

like a lot of others are saying, its just a historical work of art not meant to be sexualized. if you’re sexualizing, well idk what to tell you. its a you problem lol. If anything its humorous because of how out of place it is in the game. And I think that makes it charming. And Resetti will come back one day just wait


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 23, 2020)

I definitely don't see anything wrong with the statue, it's actually kind of funny to me because of how out of place it looks in the game.
Resetti was mean in a hilarious way. He had a good heart and moved on to the rescue services most likely because of his high blood pressure. I respect the story they gave him but I do miss him. I hope he gets some sort of event in the future, since technically he is in new horizons, we just don't get to see him in all his glory.

Also I love the tarot cards and astrology items and am very happy they have them in game. 
I think it's awesome that kids can discover these items in a game like animal crossing, even if it's against their parents religion. It opens them up to different things and keeps them less sheltered.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 24, 2020)

if you guys don't mind me giving my 2 cents after reading all theses posts.
1. Resetti was added because back in the day of gamecube people would trip over cords, pulling them out and generally barley saved their games. Resetti was introduced by the game devs to encourage people to save their games in a time where it was commonplace not to bother. I believe he was removed due to the autosave feature on most modern gaming consoles. A lot of parents were unhappy with how he spoke in the original, but this really got toned downed as the games went on. I remember playing wild world and being scared of him, but once i got to Let's go to the city he was fine

2. Briefly on David. He is a piece of historical artwork, but there are versions of him where he is covered with a leaf (for censorship and i believe to mimic the garden of eden?), so possibly the game devs could have done that, btu since he is imply a statute and a piece of art i have no problem with him. Also his problem are ais tiny and u can just not look at it. I think also its good to note that collecting art work has always been optional and to just avoid it if it makes you uncomfortable. Personally i think it is a fantastic historical peace and once i get it i will be displaying it in my museum (if Redd ever appears)

3. The tarot cards and astrology stuff. I understand with certain religions this can make people uncomfortable, but as someone who grew up with this stuff, i adore it and i'm glad i can show it on my island and interact with my faith. I think if these things bother you, just dont use the items and don't visit peoples islands who u know have them in use or who have done other things you aren't comfortable with. I think by removing all items that don't fit certain beliefs, like everyone else, the game would get super boring quickly. the game has been designed so that everyone can reflect their own personal tastes and beliefs. And on the note of religion, it is a good chance to show other religions and cultures and to interact in a culturally respectful and appropriate manner.

4. About this being a children's game. I understand due to the G rating is would seem like it is, but this game is for all ages, so i don't believe certain items should be removed because of children. Instead just dont use them on your island? This game is still respectful of all ages and honestly has nothing inappropriate in its base items, it's only what people choose to do with said items that can make it inappropriate for others. Originally this game was created for people who were lonely and wanted some social interaction without leaving their house. This game ( population growing especially) was made for adults who missed the social aspects of small town life. It is only now, like what 6 games later, that this game is marketed as a family game, please note i say family and not children, as this game has always focuses on socialising with others, whether it be family, friends, or strangers. At the route of this game, it is for social interaction, which is targeted to all demographics, ages, genders and religions.


----------



## TaylaJade (Dec 24, 2020)

Nudity in classic/historical art often wasn’t put in for sexual purposes. Just like the game also has a realistic Venus de Milo statue, it’s historic art and represents the human body in its natural state.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lake said:


> I have seen those towns on youtube, also!  Definitely not something I want our kids to be exposed to.  I think these are issues better left for parents to decide, so better to leave out of a children's game.  I dislike having to explain to young children what tarot cards and astrology are and why we avoid them.  It's not worth the trouble of having the game, so I'm phasing it out for them. I am still playing (I just avoid that stuff) but it's a definite turn-off for me... kinda ruins the enjoyment for me, so who knows how long I'll continue to play.
> 
> I can understand that, but I just don't see it's place in a children's game (with so many other choices out there), especially along with the dialog that was shown further up in the thread... that's where it goes way too far.
> 
> Anyway, I know a lot of you might not agree with me... just my thoughts.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.



I hope this won’t offend anyone too hard, but if we’re having honest discussions about what children should or shouldn’t see in video games - I’m going to put my honest opinion out here. And this will include an opinion about some parenting.

Tarot/astrology is part of a religion. I always find it almost disgusting when people are like, “I don’t want my precious children to see something of another religion” and would rather it be erased from media than, you know, being a parent and actually explaining it to your children. Other people’s beliefs - that aren’t hurting anyone - can be so offensive to you that you’re willing to water down media so it isn’t even shown.

Why can’t we show children other religions exist? They show a menorah in the game. If they added in a cross, the Islam moon/star, etc. Who. Cares? It’s representing religions. When I was in elementary school we had an overview of world religions.

I really think it comes down to the fact parents do not want to let their children question anything, they don’t want to actually parent and explain the way other people feel, and label everything as offensive because it hurts their own world views.

If it doesn’t harm your child, make them upset, etc., maybe it will be good for you to realize that you should explain cultures to children instead of shield their eyes because - i’ll be be honest - it seems you’re afraid.


----------



## Hsn97 (Dec 24, 2020)

Whoops I didn’t realise this thread was gonna get so much attention.

I just thought it was funny that Nintendo thought that nudity in a child’s game was fine but a grumpy character scolding kids for doing something they shouldn’t be doing was too much. It’s more amusing to me than anything else. I’m not offended by either the art or Resetti.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> Whoops I didn’t realise this thread was gonna get so much attention.
> 
> I just thought it was funny that Nintendo thought that nudity in a child’s game was fine but a grumpy character scolding kids for doing something they shouldn’t be doing was too much. It’s more amusing to me than anything else. I’m not offended by either the art or Resetti.



you don’t need to say oops. I think it’s refreshing to see threads which honestly discuss issues surrounding the game.

There is no issue with anything being offensive inside NH. The only thing I find offensive is people’s blatant intolerance of other cultures/religions on a forum supposedly about inclusivity. If you can’t treat other people’s deeply held beliefs with respect in this forum - and talk about how you think their beliefs offend yours - that is incredibly sad. Be better than this.


----------



## Lake (Dec 24, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Yikes! I'm not sure where your name was mentioned in my post (I honestly went back to check thinking some weird typo was made) but I can assure you I made that post only as a sharing of my own opinion here. I only skimmed through everyone else's replies before making my own. My thoughts there were in no way directed to anyone personally, and I'm truly sorry you felt that way. I absolutely agree everyone is free to have their own opinions (and even encourage it, it makes for healthy conversation!)If I'm ever replying or speaking to anyone in particular, I'm always sure to quote them (like now).



Who were you talking about then?  Who are these people that do the things you described, if not the people in the thread who stated they disliked it?



sleepydreepy said:


> Right, but if Isabelle wants to read her horoscope, isn't that her personal choice too? She does not encourage players to do the same, and only states that she herself has read it. But regardless, I respect your right to your own opinion.



Curious... do you have children?  Children are very impressionable... all it takes is a statement like that... then the child wonders what it is and decides they want to do it, also.  I'm actually wondering if most of you are teenagers/very young and do not have children?


	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Locokoko182 said:


> you don’t need to say oops. I think it’s refreshing to see threads which honestly discuss issues surrounding the game.
> 
> There is no issue with anything being offensive inside NH. The only thing I find offensive is people’s blatant intolerance of other cultures/religions on a forum supposedly about inclusivity. If you can’t treat other people’s deeply held beliefs with respect in this forum - and talk about how you think their beliefs offend yours - that is incredibly sad. Be better than this.



I think if you knew me and my background, you wouldn't state such a thing... if, of course, that statement was about me.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Locokoko182 said:


> I hope this won’t offend anyone too hard, but if we’re having honest discussions about what children should or shouldn’t see in video games - I’m going to put my honest opinion out here. And this will include an opinion about some parenting.
> 
> Tarot/astrology is part of a religion. I always find it almost disgusting when people are like, “I don’t want my precious children to see something of another religion” and would rather it be erased from media than, you know, being a parent and actually explaining it to your children. Other people’s beliefs - that aren’t hurting anyone - can be so offensive to you that you’re willing to water down media so it isn’t even shown.
> 
> ...



Just saw this one, too... not true at all.  We are an extremely multicultural family... none of this applies to me, at all.  But maybe you'll also say not directed at me.

Anyway, I think we should all probably just agree to disagree.  Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 24, 2020)

Lake said:


> Who were you talking about then?  Who are these people that do the things you described, if not the people in the thread who stated they disliked it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a adult. 31 years old and work with children for a living for 14 years starting when I was 17.

I think you need to calm down a little. Everyone is just sharing opinions. Yes children wonder. It is our job to educate them not shelter or hide everything from them. Which is my opinion. But it does not mean we need to get deffensive about it. Its bettee to have conversations when they are little and prepeare them to make choices as adults.


But yes this is a point where everyone should just agree to disagree. Thats why opinions and debates are healthy. They help us grow


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 24, 2020)

Lake said:


> Who were you talking about then?  Who are these people that do the things you described, if not the people in the thread who stated they disliked it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to answer you in a PM bc I don't want to get off topic haha.


----------



## Mairen (Dec 24, 2020)

All I can assume is Lake took my opening statement of "as a parent to a young child" to mean I was speaking to them...but I was speaking about myself. I am a parent to a young child. And I was sharing my own opinions and thoughts about the matter, and in regards to what I've seen other parents do (other parents in general. Not Lake, not anyone in particular.) Gosh it seems strange that having a different opinion and different ideas triggered someone this badly, especially when the post wasnt even directed at them. Why do I even have to clarify this >.< I was just adding my own input to the discussion without anyone on my mind while doing so. Someone having a different opinion shouldn't automatically mean they are attacking anyone. These personal callouts seem so unwarranted. I dont even know who Lake is, or understand why my own thoughts upset them this badly.

I cannot wait until my child is a little older and I get the opportunity to teach her all about different religions and cultures. There's a lot of beautiful things in this world. (My husband even has a set of tarot cards.)


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lake very, very clearly misses the point I was telling to a significant degree. I will explain even clearer.

They come here, then you talk about how they find Isabelle talking about a horoscope is such a turn off they want to stop playing the game, and how much they want to about tarot/astrological items. To a point that it clearly illustrates their contempt for it. Then they are confused on why somebody might point out that, hey, there’s people on here that might believe that. Maybe, just maybe, it is in very poor taste to talk about how other people’s beliefs are such a turn off for you that you’d stop playing the game.

If you’re tolerant, practice what you preach. I don’t care at all if you don’t want to play the game because of it, but why are you saying that on here?? This is simply willful stubbornness to not wanting to confront the fact you are not respecting others. Period.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Mairen said:


> All I can assume is Lake took my opening statement of "as a parent to a young child" to mean I was speaking to them...but I was speaking about myself. I am a parent to a young child. And I was sharing my own opinions and thoughts about the matter, and in regards to what I've seen other parents do (other parents in general. Not Lake, not anyone in particular.) Gosh it seems strange that having a different opinion and different ideas triggered someone this badly, especially when the post wasnt even directed at them. Why do I even have to clarify this >.< I was just adding my own input to the discussion without anyone on my mind while doing so. Someone having a different opinion shouldn't automatically mean they are attacking anyone. These personal callouts seem so unwarranted. I dont even know who Lake is, or understand why my own thoughts upset them this badly.
> 
> I cannot wait until my child is a little older and I get the opportunity to teach her all about different religions and cultures. There's a lot of beautiful things in this world. (My husband even has a set of tarot cards.)



Lake just does not want to take responsibility for this. That’s simply it. People have religions beliefs that say do not eat pork, but if they had pork noodles in the game would they be talking about how much of an impression it would make?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lake said:


> I think if you knew me and my background, you wouldn't state such a thing... if, of course, that statement was about me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020


They clearly quoted Hsn97. So they weren't responding to you.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

All this over such a very little thing.

Tis. 

You need something powered by NASA to see it.


----------



## Splinter (Dec 24, 2020)

annex said:


> My sister made a very creepy town that has blood and pentagons, murder, etc. I've seen simular ones on you tube as well.


That sounds cool, does she have a dream address?


----------



## Mairen (Dec 24, 2020)

If you guys are interested at all, search for 6th station onYouTube. It is a brilliant horror-themed animal crossing video. I wasnt aware you could make this game scary, but I was on the edge of my seat the whole time watching it.  I dont think links are really allowed here, but it should be easy enough to find with those keywords. In theme with this thread, that is one video I wouldn't reccomend for younger children (or maybe I'm just a coward and they may love it, hehehe)


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

Mairen said:


> If you guys are interested at all, search for 6th station onYouTube. It is a brilliant horror-themed animal crossing video. I wasnt aware you could make this game scary, but I was on the edge of my seat the whole time watching it.  I dont think links are really allowed here, but it should be easy enough to find with those keywords. In theme with this thread, that is one video I wouldn't reccomend for younger children (or maybe I'm just a coward and they may love it, hehehe)


Hey that's not bad!
I kinda liked it. ^_^


----------



## Mairen (Dec 24, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Hey that's not bad!
> I kinda liked it. ^_^


The time and effort it must have taken to create that video was really just impressive. It being a 20 minute video may be too long for some people, but if you have the time, I say it's totally worth it!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

Mairen said:


> The time and effort it must have taken to create that video was really just impressive. It being a 20 minute video may be too long for some people, but if you have the time, I say it's totally worth it!


I watched the 6 minute preview! 

Nice soundtrack!


----------



## Belle T (Dec 24, 2020)

Mairen said:


> If you guys are interested at all, search for 6th station onYouTube. It is a brilliant horror-themed animal crossing video. I wasnt aware you could make this game scary, but I was on the edge of my seat the whole time watching it.  I dont think links are really allowed here, but it should be easy enough to find with those keywords. In theme with this thread, that is one video I wouldn't reccomend for younger children (or maybe I'm just a coward and they may love it, hehehe)


I didn't watch it all the way or anything, but that was surprisingly much more well-made and edited than I anticipated.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 24, 2020)

About the statue I don't have any issue with it but tbh I'm surprised that Nintendo choose to make it so detailed. Someone clearly put some time into it.

In NL because of the graphical limitations it ended up being flatter and less detailed so it was almost like it was censored. Other people brought up tongue-in-cheek ways they could've censored it if they'd wanted to like using the furniture leaf but even just not putting into so much modeling would've been an option too. Again, not that it needed to be.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 24, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> About the statue I don't have any issue with it but tbh I'm surprised that Nintendo choose to make it so detailed. Someone clearly put some time into it.
> 
> In NL because of the graphical limitations it ended up being flatter and less detailed so it was almost like it was censored. Other people brought up tongue-in-cheek ways they could've censored it if they'd wanted to like using the furniture leaf but even just not putting into so much modeling would've been an option too. Again, not that it needed to be.



New Horizons put a lot of effort into making beautiful models, and making them as close as they can to looking like the artwork. They aren’t going to make it less detailed just for that. That would be sort of insulting to the art, IMO, to make everything as detailed as they could but not honor that statue in the same way.


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah ikr the statue should look like this:


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 24, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> New Horizons put a lot of effort into making beautiful models, and making them as close as they can to looking like the artwork. They aren’t going to make it less detailed just for that. That would be sort of insulting to the art, IMO, to make everything as detailed as they could but not honor that statue in the same way.


I don't think people would find it insulting. It's pretty common to see it censored too so most people don't think twice about it either way. Again, it's fine how it is but most likely they threw around a few ideas before deciding on this form and it's interesting to go through their thought process.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 25, 2020)

I think it was more that they thought he made children feel bad. Resetti, I miss you, king...


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 25, 2020)

mermaidshelf said:


> I think it was more that they thought he made children feel bad. Resetti, I miss you, king...



When I was a kid and played wild world I was upset whenever I had to enter the passcode after my DS died, and I spelled it wrong a lot and it made me so upset because I just wanted to play the game


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 25, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> When I was a kid and played wild world I was upset whenever I had to enter the passcode after my DS died, and I spelled it wrong a lot and it made me so upset because I just wanted to play the game


Animal Crossing made me afraid of spelling and punctuation mistakes because K.K. wouldn't accept a song title if it wasn't entered perfectly.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 25, 2020)

The ESRB tends to ignore nudity in official artwork like that. The Statue of David appears in many things. Kids are exposed to it everywhere, so it's allowed to slip through the crack.

The "Capitoline Wolf" and "Venus De Milo" are both in the game as well, and they feature breasts. They were in past AC games with E ratings. The ESRB only cares about graphic nudity or prolonged exposure. The nudity in the AC museum is not in your face, and most players are not staring at it for an extended period of time.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 25, 2020)

This is a fine piece of art.

People will perceive it as such. All of the sudden, it's now socially acceptable.


----------

